# Wagon What's It Worth?



## Foxclassics (Aug 31, 2016)

Anyone know what year and what it's worth?








Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rust_Trader (Aug 31, 2016)

That's neat, at least $200


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 31, 2016)

From the '30s - this is what it should look like.

https://new.liveauctioneers.com/item/2973606Worth

Worth a bundle in nice condition - in that shape, whatever someone will pay.


----------



## Foxclassics (Aug 31, 2016)

dfa242 said:


> From the '30s - this is what it should look like.
> 
> https://new.liveauctioneers.com/item/2973606Worth
> 
> Worth a bundle in nice condition - in that shape, whatever someone will pay.



The link you sent gets errors.  Can you send me a picture?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 1, 2016)

Oops, sorry.


----------



## locomotion (Sep 1, 2016)

dfa242 said:


> Oops, sorry.
> View attachment 355597



that is a nice little wagon, the first one is a little too rough


----------



## Charles Fitch (Apr 6, 2018)

Do you still have the wagon ??


----------



## Foxclassics (Apr 6, 2018)

Charles Fitch said:


> Do you still have the wagon ??



No I sold it last year at memory lane 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mantaray (Apr 7, 2018)

Hope it’s for show or profit... design doesn’t look too functional/practical for a wagon


----------



## vincev (Apr 7, 2018)

Kind of rough but I would estimate $225.


----------



## detroitbike (Apr 7, 2018)

I have one for sale. I have the lights.
  PM me


----------

